# Do you eat your vegetables?



## Thatgoodfellow (Feb 23, 2020)

I’ve never really made any effort to add vegetables into my diet unless I was eating out at a restaurant and it happened to be a side. 

recently I’ve been trying to add them in so I’ve been doing a spinach salad with carrots and Italian dressing before my lunch and dinner meal. 

what do you guys do for adding vegetables into your daily routine?


----------



## snake (Feb 23, 2020)

https://imgur.com/a/8u90jzH


----------



## Bro Bundy (Feb 23, 2020)

Ive eaten alot of them but only the ones I like ..Broccoli ,asparagus ,string beans, shit like that


----------



## Deadhead (Feb 23, 2020)

I eat them regularly and if I fail to eat them on hard days at work I blend spinage in a shake when I get off to make up for it


----------



## Thatgoodfellow (Feb 23, 2020)

Deadhead said:


> I eat them regularly and if I fail to eat them on hard days at work I blend spinage in a shake when I get off to make up for it



that sounds horrible... I might have to give it a try.


----------



## Deadhead (Feb 23, 2020)

Thatgoodfellow said:


> that sounds horrible... I might have to give it a try.



If you throw a scoop of good protien powder in it it has no bad flavor man.


----------



## DNW (Feb 23, 2020)

The hardest part of eating a vegetable is the wheelchair


----------



## German89 (Feb 23, 2020)

I only eat, carrots, onions, cucumbers, and celery... some days. Just onion.

I love all veggies but, most fukk my stomach up.


----------



## CJ (Feb 23, 2020)

Duplicate post..


----------



## CJ (Feb 23, 2020)

I eat more veggies than most vegetarians. I eat them at every meal.

Today it'll be a handful of mixed salad greens with breakfast, real sauerkraut with 1st lunch , celery with lunches 2 and 3, sweet potatoes in lunch 3, and three types of beans, peppers, onions, and tomatoes in a chili for dinner.

Wife experiments and makes vegan meals on most Sunday nights, so I get introduced to new veggies every week, which I think is kind of beneficial. Last night was lentils, chick peas, scallions, tomatoes, spinach, ginger, and lime in her dish. Tasted good, no lie.


----------



## German89 (Feb 23, 2020)

You know what I forgot..

My favorite vegetable is the eggplant


----------



## Jin (Feb 23, 2020)

Frozen spinach or Riced cauliflower and in morning eggs. Easy and painless.

You get to be a certain age and all it takes to have an awesome day is a nice BM. 

Veggies help with that.


----------



## Seeker (Feb 23, 2020)

I buy the mixed vegetable packages at costco. They have some good ones. Sometimes I use a wok and stir fry them with Spices. Other times I just pop a mixed packet in the micro.


----------



## tinymk (Feb 23, 2020)

I eat em but I am not a veggie fan.  Asparagus, spring mix and avocados make up a majority of what I’ll eat


----------



## Thatgoodfellow (Feb 23, 2020)

CJ275 said:


> I eat more veggies than most vegetarians. I eat them at every meal.
> 
> Today it'll be a handful of mixed salad greens with breakfast, real sauerkraut with 1st lunch , celery with lunches 2 and 3, sweet potatoes in lunch 3, and three types of beans, peppers, onions, and tomatoes in a chili for dinner.
> 
> Wife experiments and makes vegan meals on most Sunday nights, so I get introduced to new veggies every week, which I think is kind of beneficial. Last night was lentils, chick peas, scallions, tomatoes, spinach, ginger, and lime in her dish. Tasted good, no lie.



I wish I enjoyed sauerkraut more. Apparently it’s really good for your gut health because of the fermentation process. Same with kimchi. I try and stay away from beans because I’ll be farting all day if I eat them.



Jin said:


> Frozen spinach or Riced cauliflower and in morning eggs. Easy and painless.
> 
> You get to be a certain age and all it takes to have an awesome day is a nice BM.
> 
> Veggies help with that.



fortunately I’m usually pretty regular right now. Right after my morning coffee. I always do chicken thighs and jasmine rice for my meals and a lot of times after I ate my lunch at work I would still be hungry even though I couldn’t eat any more chicken and rice. My stomach wasn’t completely satisfied but the salad before helps with that.


----------



## DNW (Feb 23, 2020)

Thatgoodfellow said:


> I wish I enjoyed sauerkraut more. Apparently it’s really good for your gut health because of the fermentation process. Same with kimchi. I try and stay away from beans because I’ll be farting all day if I eat them.
> 
> 
> 
> fortunately I’m usually pretty regular right now. Right after my morning coffee. I always do chicken thighs and jasmine rice for my meals and a lot of times after I ate my lunch at work I would still be hungry even though I couldn’t eat any more chicken and rice. My stomach wasn’t completely satisfied but the salad before helps with that.



I tell you what's really helped my gut health is supplementing with MACA.  Best poops I've ever had.  Its considered a "super food".  Started for mental balance and libido, stayed for awesome poops.


----------



## tinymk (Feb 23, 2020)

I use tudca for gut and liver support.  Been feeling much better since I have been on it daily.  Good stuff


----------



## Blacktail (Feb 23, 2020)

Raw, not cooked.


----------



## Thatgoodfellow (Feb 23, 2020)

tinymk said:


> I use tudca for gut and liver support.  Been feeling much better since I have been on it daily.  Good stuff



might actually be a good idea since I’m gonna get on some test soon. What brand do you like?


----------



## big_wolf_Gang (Feb 23, 2020)

Is tomato a vegetable or a fruit ? either way...I love them. They're so versatile...you can eat them with anything & they still delicious especially making with pizza.


----------



## Maijah (Feb 23, 2020)

I love vegetables. Roasted broccoli, or asparagus or brussel sprouts. Steamed broccoli rabe in chicken broth, spinach, kale. I always try to eat atleast a cup of veggies with almost every meal


----------



## Voyagersixone (Feb 23, 2020)

German89 said:


> You know what I forgot..
> 
> My favorite vegetable is the eggplant



D I T T O. 

I really hate almost all vegetables. But on the eggplant... we agree :32 (12):


----------



## German89 (Feb 23, 2020)

Drip Drip


----------



## Voyagersixone (Feb 23, 2020)

German89 said:


> Drip Drip
> 
> View attachment 9258



HAAAAAHAHAHAHAHAHA YASSSSSSSS. Drip drip drip drip drip... delicious!!


----------



## metsfan4life (Feb 23, 2020)

every day every meal, except breakfast. probably 1.5-2 cups every meal and ill snack throughout the day on raw veggies. typically will buy bulk microwave bags at Sams, usually 3/4 bag with every meal.  probably a bag of carrots, head of cauliflower, and 2 heads of broccoli over the course of 3 days.


----------



## German89 (Feb 23, 2020)

metsfan4life said:


> every day every meal, except breakfast. probably 1.5-2 cups every meal and ill snack throughout the day on raw veggies. typically will buy bulk microwave bags at Sams, usually 3/4 bag with every meal.  probably a bag of carrots, head of cauliflower, and 2 heads of broccoli over the course of 3 days.



Lmfao those are some fibrous things


----------



## tinymk (Feb 23, 2020)

The brand of Tudca I use is ADLIFE


----------



## Sicwun88 (Feb 23, 2020)

Yes, I'm not allowed to get up from the dinner table.
Till my plate is clean!
Favorites, broccoli, brussel sprouts,kale,
Sweet potato, black beans, plantains,even eat the ones I don't care for!


----------



## OnlineSteroidShop (Apr 20, 2020)

I eat broccoli every day.


----------



## So1970 (Apr 20, 2020)

Thatgoodfellow said:


> I wish I enjoyed sauerkraut more. Apparently it’s really good for your gut health because of the fermentation process. Same with kimchi. I try and stay away from beans because I’ll be farting all day if I eat them.
> 
> 
> 
> fortunately I’m usually pretty regular right now. Right after my morning coffee. I always do chicken thighs and jasmine rice for my meals and a lot of times after I ate my lunch at work I would still be hungry even though I couldn’t eat any more chicken and rice. My stomach wasn’t completely satisfied but the salad before helps with that.


I can eat the kraut but the kimchee no thanks. I had an oriental deckhand that used to make it and the smell...nasty


----------



## Chump16 (Apr 20, 2020)

snake said:


> https://imgur.com/a/8u90jzH[/QUOTE
> 
> Outstanding!


----------



## TODAY (Apr 20, 2020)

I like to roast up a few batches of veggies 1-2x/wk and add them to my meals.

As of late, it's been mostly asparagus, red bell peppers, broccoli, bok choi, and balsamic-glazed onions.


----------



## dk8594 (Apr 21, 2020)

I will eat them as a filler when I am dieting. Other than that, heck no. They are gross.


----------



## Amanda4450 (Apr 21, 2020)

Voyagersixone said:


> D I T T O.
> 
> I really hate almost all vegetables. But on the eggplant... we agree :32 (12):



how do you cook it or make it?? Never tried it as it’s a little intimidating ...


----------



## Sicwun88 (Apr 21, 2020)

Amanda4450 said:


> how do you cook it or make it?? Never tried it as it’s a little intimidating ...



Sliced thin on the grill,brushed w some olive oil & a lil seasoning!
Eggplant parmesan is awesome!
Sliced eggplant,breaded, flour,egg, breadcrumbs, then bake or fry till golden brown,put in glass pan,cover w sphegetti sauce, then mozzarella cheese on top bake on 375 for 40-45 min! Da'Bomb!!!!!!!!!


----------



## chandy (Apr 21, 2020)

i try to get vegetables and fruit into every meal just to help make sure my cals are lower. i'm pretty much a fatass at heart and will eat anything as long as it won't eat me first. was raised that way or my dad would beat the tar outa me. just kinda kept the mentality to eat everything. 

was a big plus going into the army with that defac food. doesn't matter if it tasted like shit or the chicken was raw. u ate that shit while u had the chance to eat.


----------



## brock8282 (Apr 21, 2020)

I will generally try to eat a whole bag of spinach (8oz/227g) cooked between two meals and then I’ll add 100g weighed raw of another vegetable to 2 meals. For this I’ll just get whatever from the grocery store and get enough for a few days so I’m always rotating some vegetable. This is commonly peppers, zucchini, asparagus, or carrots but I mix it up and try to get new things as well.


----------



## Musclebound8732 (Apr 28, 2020)

Yes mixed veggies every night during a cut or when I’m trying to lean out a little bit


----------



## DEADlifter (Apr 28, 2020)

I eat 12oz of green beans everyday.  I like veggies.  Parboil some brussel sprouts, then pan sear them in bacon grease with fresh chopped garlic.


----------



## bigdog (Apr 29, 2020)

I eat all kinds of veggies on side whatever protein I'm eating. I find i stay fuller longer when eating them.


----------



## Mhenshaw (May 5, 2020)

Not a big veggie fan... but spinach blends well!


----------

